# Devon Sapphire anyone seen it?



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Did anyone see the new Devon Sapphire on the new Mercedes at the N.E.C. show?

According to the Devon website it should have been there.

What is the layout like?

Any opinions on it?

Harvey


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harvey,

Sorry I didn’t go to the NEC but I have looked at the website and must say it does look pretty good, long though, at nearly 20ft for a van converstion. 

They seem to have gone all up market with this one, very nice.

I know two of the staff have been to the show and I will point them here to see if they can help.

MHS…Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

MHS passed this link over to me; sorry Harvey didn't see it - wasn't really looking at the van conversions. Did see the Devon stand, but didn't go on


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, I swear that when I looked at their website a few hours ago it *still* said " No further details available." just the picture of the outside. and now there's a full 'spec.'.

Actually 22' 8" long ... looks very nice and is my sort of 'van, but oh! I seem always to be so negative, but really, that wardrobe is just about big enough to fit in half a sandwich ...... and I do detest tip up basins in the washroom; you'd think that in a van that size they could do better .... apart from anything else the space available for showering is minimal ......o.k. for washing your feet perhaps.

I do like the fixed bed with front lounging area rather then the ubiquitous 'half dinette' so often seen,

That's a fairly decent storage area under the bed if you need it.

I wonder what the price is..... £45.000??

Harvey


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Harvey,

You know what I looked at the Province, hence my 20ft reference  

I have now gone back to the site and checked out the Sapphire, not sure your being negative more like realistic, the shower/toilet compartment is small.

There is something about the design that bothers me and I cannot put my finger on it. 

Lounge looked nice though.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have a soft spot for Devons. I think if the missus had been looking the other way at Elite Motorhomes, I could have been the proud owner of a Monty Carlo.

I like the fact they appear rugged. No poofy decorative bits but solid cupboards and fittings. I think they will last and there is an excellent review in the review section on one or similar. I mean excellent from the informative point of view.

I think also I prefer the Renault to the Fiat but I am not sure why.

I think the shower has to be be jew as there is not a lot of space to stick things up and in and I suspect the showerroom is bigger than I have and does not require me to wash my face while my backside is still in the kitchen. 

( I did think of another acroynym but common sense and sobriety shone through  ) May have used all the wrong words again but Hey. Binton on Saturday so who cares.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I've found the price list on their website: it's £43,296 a bit less than I thought it may be.......

I saw a conversion on a Renault Master a couple of years ago ( for sale at a dealer) that had a double bed that dropped down or from the roof if I remember right: that would be a good solution to the space limitations in a panel van conversion.

I have no idea who the converter was.

Harvey


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Just had a quick look at the Devon Conversions website, it's the size of van that I am looking at for my next project???

The layout looks good at first glance, maybe I'll keep it in mind for the future.

I do wonder why there are gas bottles in the rear when surely there is room for a chassis mounted fixed tank like the old VW Westfalia. Perhaps that's me always looking for every cubic inch of space.
The view through the rear doors doesn't give a very good impression of the electrical and plumbing finish or the 2"x2" supports for the bed but perhaps this was a prototype.


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Saw the Devon Saphire at NEC last weekend. Can't believe no one else saw it, obviously not looking at the van conversions as we did.

We did overhear someone describe it as a prison van.

Inside it is a little like the new Provence (which is much nicer) but has a fixed bed in the rear drivers side corner. Not huge but the weird part is that it has a padded fold down flap to allow it open to the front part of the van. When it is up it is a bit like a coffin. and a fabric louvre type door to pull accross the corridor shutting you in Can't remember much about the lighting/windows (or lack of them as it seemed very dark). The bathroom is in the passenger side rear corner with a sliding door this was playing up when I was in the van with the Salesman trying his best to get it to work. So didn't see how much room there was in there (he wasn't good looking enough to want to squeeze in with lol)

The Mercedes badge on the back is on one door so when open there is a semi circle sticking out. This is quite large and looked as if it would be easily knocked off.

I prefer the Provence as it is a lot lighter and plenty of space to move about in. one large settee bed, unusual L shaped kitchen and rear bathroom.

Devon are definitely improving their conversions and there is a bit less grey carpet now with the roof being covered in a diferent material.

The Monte Carlo is still looking good with the rear being able to be used as a fixed bed and a dinette in the front. THey do it in a 3 berth and a 4 berth option.

SLight problem with Devon is they look good and cheap as a basic van. Then you add the options on Heiki is something like £500, metallic paint etc etc. You can end up with a van as expensive as a Timberland.

I liked the Cavarno conversions by Roy Wood Transits (coloured coded fridge vents etc) and the PJB motorhome looked good too. They only had one van but were asking for comments. Theirs was about £31000 all in with alloys etc.

www.pjbmotorhomes.co.uk havent looked so no idea if it works.
www.roywoodtransits.co.uk

Hope this helps.

ps Ingram were still undoing the stiff taps too on sites and when we find one that has already been loosened we always say "Ingram has been here already"

pps My Mum and Dad live near a place called Ingram.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

quote rod-vw"The view through the rear doors doesn't give a very good impression of the electrical and plumbing finish "
==
I noticed that too. I think that if things like that, that can be seen, are that bad, then I wonder what the bits that are hidden are like.

I must say that I have not been much impressed by any of the Devons that I've looked at previously. I was interested in the Sapphire, really, just to see what they did with a much larger van. I think they have made a reasonable job for a fixed bed layout, considering the space limitations.
+++

Jana wrote ( edited)

Not huge but the weird part is that it has a padded fold down flap to allow it open to the front part of the van. When it is up it is a bit like a coffin. and a fabric louvre type door to pull accross the corridor shutting you in 
====

Being only a two berth, I don't know why one would need to shut off the bedroom part ...... maybe the intention is to enclose it during the day so the hot fat from the cooker doesn't squirt directly onto the bedclothes .... a good idea actually.
+++

The bathroom is in the passenger side rear corner with a sliding door this was playing up when I was in the van with the Salesman trying his best to get it to work.
===

It's good isn't it, when the salesman can demonstrate that the fittings won't last more than a week  
+++

www.pjbmotorhomes.co.uk

Hope this helps. 
===

Not heard of those before; thanks for the link.
+++

ps Ingram were still undoing the stiff taps too on sites and when we find one that has already been loosened we always say "Ingram has been here already" 
===

Wow! fame at last  
+++

pps My Mum and Dad live near a place called Ingram.
===

Confession time; Ingram is not actually my *name*; it is a sort of 'nom de plume' derived from the name of someone I knew at school and the brand of shaving cream I use .... but this is a secret and *no one* must know .....

Thanks for your interesting comments/opinions of the Sapphire. 

Harvey


----------

